

An Interview with the Guy Who Sleeps in a Different Place on Campus Every Night - hartleybrody
http://wesleying.org/2013/03/01/an-interview-with-the-guy-who-sleeps-in-a-different-place-on-campus-every-night/

======
bitcartel
Turns out this is a personal lifestyle choice as his parents have actually
paid for a room for him.

Meanwhile, there really are homeless students in the US.

 _"In 2009, 47,204 college students applying for financial aid checked a box
that identified themselves as homeless."_
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/03/homeless-college-
st...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/03/homeless-college-
students_1_n_802844.html)

 _"I have had homeless students before. In fact, when the recession began to
rear its ugly head the number of students in our high school who lived in
shelters grew and grew and grew... Whenever I found out that a student was
homeless, the puzzle pieces suddenly fit together -- the fatigue, the sudden
weight loss, the increasingly dirtiness of their clothing or unkempt elements
of their personal self. "Oh..." I would think, "That's what's going on.""_
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lori-ungemah/homeless-in-
colle...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lori-ungemah/homeless-in-
college_b_2271926.html)

Of course, there are also homeless people who aren't even students trying to
live on campus too.

 _"The library at Cambridge University's largest college has been playing host
to a mysterious user with a collection of supermarket bags, vague claims of
doing a doctorate on religion and a habit of dozing off. The unexpected
visitor was the subject of speculation at St John's College over several
weeks, according to students, before he was asked to leave by staff after
failing to show that he was entitled to use the library or the college's other
ancient premises."_ [http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2013/feb/27/homeless-
man...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2013/feb/27/homeless-man-
cambridge-library-weeks)

------
cbs
It's an interestingly unique lifestyle, and I'm sure for his station in life
and personal philosophy it's the lifestyle he needs.

There is one thing that kind of rubbed me the wrong way.

 _There’s this parental lifeline that fulfills all of our physical needs_

Sleeping around on a college campus still makes use of things the campus
provides. Everything is still provided to him, a bed and shower are the
easiest campus amenities to find elsewhere. In college, the campus was my
home, the dorm was lockable storage with a bed. His lifestyle is just a
slightly more adventitious version of one I saw dozens fo times: entering your
dormroom 2 times a semester because you're really living in your girlfrined's
dormroom.

------
dmg8
So some ignoramus has mom and dad money pay for his apartment while he
needlessly mooches off others because, in his own words, "I'm trying to be the
change I need to see". He sounds like a dumb shithead.

Edit: to anyone who downvotes without explanation: you are a coward.

~~~
shrughes
Edit: Never mind.

~~~
dmg8
Is that you, voluntarily-homeless-college student? If so, I have some bad
news: a doctor commented on your present lifestyle and has a rather dire
warning (you're going nuts):

 _While it's certainly possible that Riel is just a little quirky and enjoys a
different type of routine, unfortunately the pattern of behavior described
here is often seen during the first presentation of schizophrenia.
Schizophrenia is more common in males and classically presents in the early-
to-mid 20's. It would not, early in its course, necessarily be accompanied by
seriously impaired academic functioning. I would urge Riel's friends and
classmates to be vigilant for signs of disorganized or paranoid thought,
speech, and behavior._

